# Titan 880 sprayer



## jltpainter (Sep 8, 2008)

*TITAN 880 sprayer,need input*

I am thinking of buying another sprayer from a retired contractor, it is a Titan Epic 880 sprayer. From what i know of this sprayer he bought this 15 years ago used. He only used this to paint metal roofs.He was a roof contractor, So prolly only used it from time to time. I already have a small graco pump(395st)for smaller jobs but am in need of something a little bigger. This Titan pump is a highboy w/a 100 ft. of hose and a gun w/ a few tips(prolly worn out tips)My questions are :
1. What would be a good offer to make him for the pump(considering it pumps ok still ,which he says it does)
2. Can i still get parts for these if say the packings would go out,or anything else
3.Is this pump big enough to spray dry fall,or block fill, and would it handle 2 guns
4.And any other info anybody might know on these pumps
For some reason i can't find any info on these pumps, so any input is appreciated.Thanks in advance.


----------



## wink (Aug 2, 2006)

i had one given to me. i don't know if they can still get them but i got a rebuild kit from sherwin-williams. i don't use it much, but when i have it has worked great.you need to keep the oil to it and keep it clean, the guy that got mad at it and gave it to me asked if i would let him have it back, after i cleaned it all out. he liked it better than the one he got from homecheapo. good luck with it.


----------



## jltpainter (Sep 8, 2008)

Update..... I bought this sparayer and it works great .It has two on and off switches.Thanks


----------



## painterdude (Aug 4, 2008)

I had an 880, but it was back in the mid 1980's. Haven't seen or heard of one since. It was a great machine. I even hollowed out a tip and sprayed block filler on a fire wall. I'd be sure you can get parts and service for it. Try to find out how old it is. You could run 2 guns at the same time at least mind could. Let us know how this comes out. gl, p-dude


----------



## jltpainter (Sep 8, 2008)

I think this one will run two guns also. I ended up getting this for $200. It has 100 ft. of hose and a 6ft. extension pole. The guy that owned it only used it to spray on that aluminum roof coating and always kept kerosene in it. I will update if i can find the parts. Thanks for the imput guys.


----------

